# Kühlung Sommerfit machen



## Pat82rick (23. Mai 2011)

*Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Hallo Leute, 

habe derzeit das Problem das mein PC bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen doch recht warm wird. Mein Prozessor (Phenom II X4 955 BE @Stock) erreicht beim Zocken trotz Undervolting auf 1.20 V recht hohe 53° - 55°. Desweiteren wohnen wir direkt über einer Bäckerei und werden sozusagen von 2 Seiten gegrillt. Da sind dann im Hochsommer Temperaturen von über 30° in der Wohnung eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Daher habe ich beschlossen meinem PC ein Lüftungsupgrade zu verpassen.

Derzeit sind verbaut:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vx-R Midi-Tower - black
Gehauselüfter: Der 120mm-Lüfter von Aerocool der bereits beim Case mit dabei ist, hinten oben rausblasend
2 x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Revoltec » Revoltec Lüfter Dark Blue 120mm - blue
einer bläst vorne rein, der andere bläst von unten rein (staubfilter davor installiert)
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000
Der 92 mm-Lüfter des CPU-Kühler bläst die Luft nach hinten raus

Meine Grafikkarte HD5770 Vapor-X OC
verteilt ihre Abwärme natürlich wie bei Axiallüftung üblich schön im Gehäuse und mein armer Prozzi bekommt dann die ganze warme Luft ab.

Die Belüftungskonfig soll eig. so bleiben wie sie jetzt ist, nur möchte ich meine alten gegen folgende neuen Komponenten tauschen:
Gehäuselüfter: 3 x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
1 x vorne rein, 1 x unten rein, 1 x oben raus
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm » Bewertungen
zusätzlich möchte ich an dem Xigmatek-CPU-Kühler noch einen zusätzlich raussaugenden Lüfter anbringen, sodass insgesamt 2 Lüfter am CPU-Kühler installiert sind, der eine zieht rein, der andere raus. Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Ausserdem bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht gleich noch das Midgard (Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi-Tower - black Window) zulege, da das Gehäuse was ich derzeit habe ja nicht unbedingt eines der besten ist. Würde es allerdings wenn möglich aus Kostengründen erst mal behalten wollen
.

Würde gern eure Meinung dazu hören. Für Verbesserungsvorschläge und konstruktive Kritik bin ich natürlich auch dankbar.

Gruß Pat82rick


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Ich empfinde die 53-55°C jetzt nicht als dramatisch. Das schadet der CPU rein gar nichts.

Einfach mal den ganzen PC säubern, vor allem die Lüfter und Kühler hilft schon verdammt viel. Ich mach das so alle 6 Monate ca. Und da ist dann schon verdammt viel Staub im Kühler.

Ich würde rest mal das machen und eventuell die WLP neu auftragen. Aber eigentlich sind die Temps doch ok.


----------



## Pat82rick (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Das mit dem säubern hatte ich demnächst eh in der Planung, auch die WLP neu auftragen. Nur AMD gibt ja die Max-Temp mit 62° an, und die könnten im Hochsommer locker erreicht werden. Das ist meine Sorge.

Gruß Pat82rick


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Reinige erst mal, und dann schau nochmals. Kann echt einige °C ausmachen.


----------



## debalz (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

53-55°C ?? das sind doch ein traumhafte Werte! bin beim zocken regelmäßig bei 60 und mehr °C - habe leider noch das alte Stepping. Da ich in letzter Zeit viel ausprobiert habe was Temperaturen und Belüftung angeht: falls du seitlich einen Lüfter anbringen kannst der auf den Prozessor bläst könnte das helfen.


----------



## Pat82rick (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Ja seitlichen Lüfter anbringen habe ich schon mehrfach probiert. Bringt aber meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach mehr Schaden als Nutzen.


----------



## kuer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Quer Lüftungen bringen nach meiner Erfahrung wehnig. Am besten ist immer noch ein gerader Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Jup, die Erfahrung habe ich auch.

Sag einfach mal, wie die Temperaturen nach der Reinigung und neuer WLP aussehen.

Hab mal nachgeschaut. der 955 verträgt 62°C. Bis dahin ist also alles im Grünen Bereich. Die Temperatur ist ja nicht als absolutes Limit zu sehen, sondern als Ende des Grünen Bereiches.

Wenn du also im Sommer dann 60°C erreichst, passt das schon.

Hab mal unterschiedliche Tests mir angeschaut. 53-55°C sind wohl recht normal bei der CPU. Ich würde mir also keine all zu großen Gedanken darum machen.

Bevor du dir neue Komponenten kaufst, würde ich eher mal schauen, ob man die CPU nicht etwas undervolten kann. Damit würdest du gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen 

Kühlere CPU UND noch dazu Geld durch geringeren Strombedarf gespart


----------



## Pat82rick (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Zitat aus meinem Startpost:
Mein Prozessor (Phenom II X4 955 BE @Stock) erreicht beim Zocken trotz Undervolting auf 1.20 V recht hohe 53° - 55°.

Werde meinen Rechenknecht aber im Laufe der nächsten Woche mal gründlich reinigen und auch die WLP noch mal erneuern. Diese Woche habe ich keine Zeit und am WE ist LAN. Und dann poste ich hier noch mal die aktuellen Werte.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

AH ok, das hab ich wirklich überlesen 

Na dann bleibt halt erst mal das Putzen.

Solange du aber nicht die 60°C kratzt, kannste absolut entspannt bleiben


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Lol 55°C, so warm wird ja nicht mal meine Graka.  
Die Temperaturen sind noch voll im grünen Bereich, da erst ab ca. 80°C der Überhitzungsschutz greift.
Falls du nur ein optisches Laufwerk hast, kannst du unter dem, noch einen 120er hauen.
Und nimm mal ordentlich Lüfter bzw. Kühler! 
Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Scythe Ninja 3


----------



## esszett (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Wenn Du vorhast, den CPU-Kuehler zu tauschen, ist das schon ein richtiger Schritt... Das allein duerfte schon eine deutliche Verbesserung bringen - immerhin ist der Katana3 in Bezug auf die Leistung am ehesten noch mit dem boxed-Kuehler zu vergleichen, waehrend der Aegir ganz vorn mitspielt...

Einen zweiten Luefter am Kuehler wuerde ich vorerst nicht verbauen... Teste erstmal mit einem.

GruSZ


----------



## Pat82rick (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

@Bautner

Klar das deine Graka nicht so warm wird, bei der Kühlung die du da drauf gebastelt hast. Auch dein CPU-Kühler ist ja schon ne Klasse für sich.

@Esszett
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, liebäugele ich ja schon länger mit dem Xigmatek Aegir. Hoffe nur das der auch in mein Case passt, da es ja nur 19,6 cm breit ist.

Werde es wohl so machen das ich mir trotz allem den Aegir bestellen werde, den Rest so lasse und wie gesagt nächste Woche dem Knecht mal eine ordentliche Innenreinigung verpasse und bei der Gelegenheit gleich den Aegir mit drauf packe.

Danke euch allen erst mal für die Hilfe.

Gruß Pat82rick


----------



## Pat82rick (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Habe heute noch mal nach gemessen, der Aegir passt nicht in meine Case, der würde glatt mit der Seitenwand kollidieren. Werde dann mal die Augen nach was anderem offen halten. Auch hier bin ich für Empfehlungen eurerseits sehr dankbar.

Gruß Pat82rick


----------



## esszett (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Ein leistungsstarker Top-Blower oder ein "kleinerer" Tower wuerden sich da anbieten...

Noctua NH-C14
Noctua NH-C12P SE14
Scythe Mine 2

GruSZ


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Falls du Dir das Midgard holen willst, würde ich die verbauten Lüfter tauschen.. sind ungeregelt echt ziemlich laut.

Ansonsten SUPER Case wie ich finde.

*Edit:* Seh' grad dass du dir sogar die Lüfter kaufen willst, rate ich von ab, wegen s.O. 
NoiseBlocker oder Silent Wings sind da die erste Wahl, aber auch ziemlich teuer.
Habe selbst das Midgard und bin im Moment dran die Lüfter zu tauschen.


----------



## Pat82rick (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Das Midgard will ich mir schon zulegen, nur wenn möglich nicht sofort (aus Kostengründen). Das hat also noch ne Weile Zeit. Wegen den Lüftern, Lautstärke stört mich nicht so, bin da nicht so empfindlich.

Esszett, danke für die Tipps.

Gruß Pat82rick


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Hier noch ein Vorschlag für Gehäuselüfter:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sehr leise, troztdem guter Luftdurchsatz, günstig zu haben und sehen mMn zudem noch gut aus

Gruß


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Die vorhandene Case Lüftung ist schon i.O., es sei sie ist dir zu laut/nicht bunt genug. Sooooviel bringen andere Lüfter da nicht, im Verhältniss zu den Kosten oder anders ausgedrückt:
Ein Kühler für 40,- bringt bessere Ergebnisse als 3/4 neue Lüfter für ebenfalls 40,-.

Der neue CPU Kühler würde da also am meisten bringen, es müste auch 1 Fan reichen.
Wenn du wegen dem Geld noch am zweifeln bist würde ich erstmal nur nen Kühler hohlen. Das aber auch nur nach der angesprochenen Reinigung.


----------



## Pat82rick (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Das höre ich doch gern das meine vorhandene Case-Lüftung ok ist  Da kann ich mir das Geld für die anderen Lüfter ja sparen.

Die Noctua-Lüfter sind schon echt toll, aber mir persönlich für einen CPU-Kühler zu teuer, habe ja auch nicht vor meinen Prozessor extrem zu übertakten. Der Scythe Mine 2 ist leider auch zu hoch.

Was haltet ihr von dem hier?
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Gruß Pat82rick


----------



## Rayman (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

wie wäre es den mit dem hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet ist P/L technisch am besten


----------



## OoS (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Wie wärs mit nem Scythe Grand Kama Cross? Den verbau ich demnächst in ein seitenbelüftetes und dadurch eher schmales Gehäuse. 
Ist zwar n ziemliches Monster, groß und schwer aber flacher als Mugen & Co und wird hoffentlich gut kühlen.


----------



## Clawhammer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

im Allgemeinen gilt doch eigentlich + 5°C bis 7°C drauf rechnen um den maximalen Wert im Sommer zuerhalten. Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## TheHille (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Im Idle würde es evtl. helfen das Cool'n'Quiet zu aktivieren... Bei meinem 1055T komme ich auf 22°C im Idle bei 22°C-23°C Umgebungstemperatur. Lukü wohlgemerkt mit Midgard, 5x120mm Lüftern und Mugen 2. Unter Last sind es dann nicht mehr wie 40°C.


----------



## debalz (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Hab mir jetzt auch den Mugen 2 bestellt da der AC F_reezer 7 Pro_ Rev. 2 meinen x4 965 nicht unter 60° beim zocken kriegt. Trotz Kabel neu verlegen und allerlei Gehäuselüfter in allen möglichen Konfigurationen sind die Temps nicht oder nur um 1 bis 2° runtergegangen.  Hoffe der Mugen macht da noch ein paar Grad kälter...wenn nicht muss eine CPU mit weniger als 140W TDP her....


----------



## facehugger (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*



debalz schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch den Mugen 2 bestellt da der AC F_reezer 7 Pro_ Rev. 2 meinen x4 965 nicht unter 60° beim zocken kriegt. Trotz Kabel neu verlegen und allerlei Gehäuselüfter in allen möglichen Konfigurationen sind die Temps nicht oder nur um 1 bis 2° runtergegangen.  Hoffe der Mugen macht da noch ein paar Grad kälter...wenn nicht muss eine CPU mit weniger als 140W TDP her....


 Wenn du es kälter willst, dann kauf dir den Thermalright Silver Arrow oder den Prolimatech Genesis Der Mugen2 sollte deinen Prozzi aber schon besser kühlen als der AC Freezer Pro...

Gruß


----------



## Bambusbar (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Der Mugen ist toll 
Der hält imo meinen X4 BE 965 (3,8 GHz, 1,35 VCore) auch bei Last unter 49°.
Und das bei ner Dachgeschossbude, bei der ich imo meine, es wäre ne Sauna -_-


----------



## debalz (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*



> Der Mugen2 sollte deinen Prozzi aber schon besser kühlen als der AC Freezer Pro


das will ich doch stark hoffen!!
vor dem Freezer 7 Pro hatte ich einen kleine Thermaltake TMG A2. Da waren es nach 40 min BFBC2 satte 76°! Mit dem Freezer sind es 66°, aber der saugt die warme Luft der Graka - da der Mugen nicht von unten ansaugt hoffe ich noch auf ein paar °C weniger.


----------



## Medcha (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Der Mugen ist toll
> Der hält imo meinen X4 BE 965 (3,8 GHz, 1,35 VCore) auch bei Last unter 49°.
> Und das bei ner Dachgeschossbude, bei der ich imo meine, es wäre ne Sauna -_-


 Zustimmung. Bei mir aufm 955er macht der Mugen 2 eine gute Figur. Der Preis ist auch noch angemessen. 60 , 70 Euro fürn Lüfter finde ich absolut übertrieben und unnötig.


----------



## Pat82rick (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Mit dem Mugen2 hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt, klar, aber der ist leider auch zu hoch. Mein Case ist gerade mal 19 cm breit und das obwohl überall steht es wären 19.6 cm^^

Der Grand Cama Cross von Scythe macht schon einen guten Eindruck, ist allerdings von der Breite her ziemlich wuchtig. Denke mal auch das könnte Probs geben. Laut Caseking wird auch empfohlen ihn bei jedem Transport auszubauen (wegen dem Gewicht) und auf so was habe ich nun wirklich keinen Bock.

Cool n Quiet habe ich schon sehr lange deaktiviert. 

Ich danke euch jedenfalls für all eure Tipps und Hilfe. Werde es mit dem Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2 probieren. Ist meiner Meinung nach ein guter Kompromis aus Preis, Leistung und nicht zu vergessen den Maßen. Und vorher mache ich natürlich die oft angesprochene ausgiebige Reinigung.

Gebe euch dann nächste Woche Rückmeldung wie es läuft, danke euch noch mal für alles.

Gruß Pat82rick


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Jo mach das, hoffe es zeigt alles zusammen die gewünschten Ergebnisse


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. Mai 2011)

Pat82rick schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grand Cama Cross von Scythe macht schon einen guten Eindruck, ist allerdings von der Breite her ziemlich wuchtig. Denke mal auch das könnte Probs geben. *Laut Caseking wird auch empfohlen ihn bei jedem Transport auszubauen (wegen dem Gewicht) und auf so was habe ich nun wirklich keinen Bock.*



Das würde ich nur dann machen, wenn der PC stehend transportiert wird.

Wer aber macht sowas denn?

Ich lege meinen PC grundsätzlich auf die Seite, auf der sich das MB befindet, normal also rechts.
Wozu gibt es Decken...

Dann steht der Kühler auf der CPU und alles ist tutti.

Früher hieß es auch, man soll die großen GraKas beim Transport ausbauen. Und heute? Höre ich nichts mehr von...wobei das bei einem stehenden Transport immer noch anzuraten ist.
Sehe ich an meiner 6950 Ref., sauschwer das Teil.

Okay, wenn man natürlich ein Auto alá "tiefer, härter, noch tiefer, noch härter, Federn raus und Rohre reingestellt" fährt, garantiere ich mit obiger Aussage aber für nichts.

MfG


----------



## Timmynator (25. Mai 2011)

Pat82rick schrieb:
			
		

> Cool n Quiet habe ich schon sehr lange deaktiviert.



Warum?


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Warum?



Er hat das Geld und mag es aus dem Fenster schmeissen


----------



## Bambusbar (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Warum?


 
Weil K10Stat besser ist


----------



## Rayman (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

ich will mal ne kurze frage in die runde werfen ich hab den thermalright ifx 14 ist der mugen 2 besser, schlechter oder gleich auf? 
wenn paar grad unterschied sind würd schon reichen da ich den ifx dann an kumpel verkaufen würde der einen braucht


----------



## facehugger (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*



Rayman schrieb:


> ich will mal ne kurze frage in die runde werfen ich hab den thermalright ifx 14 ist der mugen 2 besser, schlechter oder gleich auf?
> wenn paar grad unterschied sind würd schon reichen da ich den ifx dann an kumpel verkaufen würde der einen braucht


 Die werden sich beide nicht viel nehmen. Wenn du mehr Leistung willst, würde ich dir eher zum Thermalright Archon/Silver Arrow oder zum Prolimatech Genesis raten.

Gruß


----------



## S!lent dob (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Wenn ich die älteren Ergebnisse richtig im Kopf habe war der IFX bei jedlicher Drehzahl besser wie der Mugen. Immerhin war er sehr lange der beste Kühler.


----------



## Pat82rick (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*



bambusbar schrieb:


> weil k10stat besser ist :d



sign!!!


----------



## Rachlust (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Mahlzeit,

Allgemein zum Thema kühlung für den Sommer, habe ich mit meinem Lian li PC-P50 Armorsuite herumgespielt.

ACHTUNG: Mir geht es jetzt nur um die Prozessor kühlung, da Graka usw. sich kaum verändern da das Kühlsystem sich hauptsächlich Oben abspielt.

Das Gehäuse hat bei mir einen Lüfter 120mm Vorne, einen 140mm Hinten und 2 120mm Oben.

Die blauen Pfeile zeigen die Richtung des Prozessor Lüfters und die roten Pfeile die Gehäuselüfter.


Habe das kleine Experiment mal gemacht, da mir die Lösung (Vorne rein, hinten raus) auf alle Gehäuse bezogen zu unlogisch ist und Lüftung gern verallgemeinert wird. ACHTUNG!: Vorne rein/Hinten raus NUR wenn man keine Deckellüfter hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozessor Q6600 (Quadcore). Wie man schön sieht, ist Vorne rein/Hinten raus doch nicht so ganz Vorteilhaft wenn man alternativen hat. Das Lustigste ist aber, dass die wohl theoretisch schlechteste Lösung die beste Kühlung brachte! (Ein Lüfter VON OBEN hineinpustend)


Sind die Lian Li mitgelieferten Lüfter alle auf ca. 900Umdrehungen


----------



## X6Sixcore (28. Mai 2011)

Ist irgendwie auch klar.

Bei Lösung 2 zieht sich der Kühler ja keine vorgeheizte Luft aus dem Case mehr an, wie ins Lösung 3 gezeigt.

Lösung 1 hingegen hat das Problem, dass der hintere Deckellüfter nutzlos wird, ja dem CPU-Lüfter sogar noch Luft klaut...

MfG


----------



## debalz (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Hab bei meinem CM690 auch viel rumprobiert und die optimale Lösung sieht jetzt so aus (wobei der kleine vorne nur drin ist weil sich DVD Laufwerk stark erhitzen kann und die warme Luft in Richtung CPU weht):
grün=rein
rot=raus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Wenn möglich, den 80er gegen einen 120er tauschen.


----------



## debalz (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Für vorne ist offiziell nur einer (120 unten) vorgesehen, den 80er hab ich noch irgendwie an einer Blende befestigt, 120er passt nicht - ist aber jetzt viel besser mit dvd rom temp


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Ist zwar ne blöde frage, aber, was hast du denn für ein Laufwerk? 
Mein Brenner bleibt immer kalt. Bzw. entsteht keine Wärme.


----------



## debalz (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Wenn ich z.B. BFBC2 zocke brauche ich die CD im Laufwerk und nach einer Stunden wird das Ding so heiß dass man es am Case in Höhe des Laufwerks fühlen kann. Ich glaube es ist eins von LG, müsste ich daheim nochmal nachschauen. Denke dass es normal ist wenns im Betrieb wärmer wird aber ich konnte keine zusätzliche Wärmequelle mehr im Gehäuse gebrauchen....


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlung Sommerfit machen*

Erstelle von der CD einfach eine (Mini-) Iso, dann brauchst das Laufwerk nicht mehr benutzen. Mache ich auch so.
Sonst fällt mir nur noch ein, ein anderes Laufwerk einzubauen.


----------

